# Grave Yard Skulls question



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I went to the site and see they will be under new ownership as of November 2012. I tried to click on several of the links, but they are all dead ends. Anyone know who will be taking over and what they will be called? I love the 3axis things they come up with and was hoping to build my own someday. I just like to go and look around and hope I win the lottery so I can buy something from there LOL. THANKS


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> I went to the site and see they will be under new ownership as of November 2012. I tried to click on several of the links, but they are all dead ends. Anyone know who will be taking over and what they will be called? I love the 3axis things they come up with and was hoping to build my own someday. I just like to go and look around and hope I win the lottery so I can buy something from there LOL. THANKS


I have no idea who's taking over, but HalloweenBob might. Bob worked with Joel and is the original creator of the "classic" graveyard skull.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I sent HalloweenBob a PM and he replied that the new owners name was Gerald. It sounded like HalloweenBob would still be involved in the business, which in my opinion is a good thing.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry I didn't see this until now.

Graveyardskulls will still be called Graveyardskulls, and the website will be at the same address. It will not be all put together and functional until November.

Bear in mind that I reside on the opposite coast from where all this is happening, but from my conversations so far via email, I have found out that there is a new owner, whose name is Gerald. Right now he is cleaning up the mess left by Joel who got so far behind in shipping orders and keeping promises that it created a bad name for the company. Gerald is trying hard to resolve that, and get everyone what they were promised as quickly as he can.

He has made contact with everyone he was aware of that had outstanding orders or repairs and is trying to get them all out ASAP.

I am still involved in the capacity that I have always been involved. I am here to help people with their routines, with technical questions, with questions about assembly and electrical hookup of the skulls, and associated hardware and software.

I don't have control, oversight or access to orders, shipping, or assembly and have nothing to do with skulls that have been shipped back to California for repair and I never have.

I sincerely apologize to anyone and everyone who has been affected by long delays and broken promises in the past, and I hope that all that is behind us now as we move forward under new ownership.

Please be patient with Gerald as he attempts to make everything right, while at the same time, learns about production, assembly and just how deep a hole he has to dig out from all at the same time. From what I have heard from him so far, he is dedicated to repairing the damage done to the name of Graveyardskulls.

I know we have a great product, and want to be sure that we can continue to get that out to the public, so keep an eye out and look for the new website in November.

Bob


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

At this point you are probably aware that Graveyardskulls is gone for good. Joel closed it down, and I wish to apologize to anyone who was left hanging or still had something owed to them. I feel badly if that happened to anyone out there, even though I personally had no control over that part of the business. I am still owed from that business and unfortunately, don't ever expect to see any of it. For anyone who has purchased product and needs help with it, new routines or has technical problems, I want to let you know that I will be around to provide that for you. I will provide tech support for the product to the best of my ability to any past customer for free just because I don't like to see people left hanging.

Again, I am sorry to have been connected in any way with the problems and broken promises that some of you have experienced. I did all I could do to try and get things done right, but I had no control over what Joel did.

I hope that if anyone needs help they will contact me and let me do what I can for you.

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## Halloweenri (Mar 1, 2008)

Where can I find the instruction on my graveyard skull so I can finish connecting my skull to the ssc32 controller......


----------

